# Western 28986 harness



## Justin_92_92 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have this 28986 harness that's used. Came with my plow but I needed the optional harness for the projector lights. $95 shipped in USA.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be a buyer at 65 shipped if it comes to that.


----------

